
All the world is an abstract interpretation (of all the world) [pdf] - pron
http://santos.cis.ksu.edu/schmidt/Escuela03/WSSA/talk1p.pdf
======
jellyjellyrobot
Course in program analysis at ETH Zurich
[http://www.srl.inf.ethz.ch/pa.php](http://www.srl.inf.ethz.ch/pa.php)

------
kordless
Thank Compute for causality.

------
countryqt30
ETH <3

